# Camping Cash



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

The wife and I both donate plasma twice a week at our local Biolife plasma center. I know most of you are thinking not me, but really it's not that big of deal. Takes about an hour and a half each visit. Each month we can bring home $480 bucks TAX FREE!







They pay you in cash! Just wondering if you guy's have any side jobs/ hobbies for a little extra camping cash?

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I think that is great







are you also a blood donor?


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

No, you can't donate plasma and blood at the same time. I think there has to be something like eight week between the two. Since there going to pay us for the plasma that's who gets our donations.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Pee Wee said:


> No, you can't donate plasma and blood at the same time. I think there has to be something like eight week between the two. Since there going to pay us for the plasma that's who gets our donations.


Makes sense


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Okay, I know a little about a lot of things but I am completely stupid on this topic so please bear with me. How do you donate plasma? I thought plasma was IN the blood. It's not like you can go behind closed doors and fill the cup up to the line








I thought the needle went into a vein and took it out. what ELSE is in my veins besides blood?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And another question...why do you get paid for plasma but you donate blood? In the movie "The Pursuit of Happyness", Will Smith's character donates plasma for money.

Randy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

At the risk of sounding stupid, I'll give this one a shot.

Plasma is the liquid part of whole blood. When you give a "plasma" donation, they separate the liquid plasma from the whole blood and then re-infuse the red blood cells and platelets back into the donors body.

Whew. I hope this is right!

Dan


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes - they take the plasma out of the blood and put the rest back in you - because the red blood cells are put back in, that is why you can donate twice in a week.

Also - here in OK, there are 2 tiers for getting paid - the more you weigh, the more $$.

DH used to do this while we were dating. Figured if he worked 2 jobs to support himself, went to school and donated plasma to take me to taco bell and a movie, he was a good guy - couldnt have been more right


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Dan, you hit it right on the money! They do take your weight each time and that determines how much you donate. Since I'm under 150 pounds I can only donate the min. (690ML) Here, you get payed the same if no matter if you donate 690 ml or the max of 880 ml. Sometimes it's nice to be a Pee Wee









John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Used to do that when I was a young enlisted guy living in El Paso TX. Great way to get cash, but we didn't use it for camping


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

If they pay by weight, I'm gonna be rich


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, I'm confused...if it's called donating...how come they pay you?? Almost unethical...


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

You are paid because very high demand for plasma and because plasma is a very valuable â€˜raw materialâ€™ for some companies.

â€œPlasma contains many different therapeutic proteins, including protective antibodies, albumin and coagulation factors. These proteins are extracted from the plasma, purified, and used to manage serious and often life-threatening conditions such as lung disease caused by congenital alpha-1 antitrypsin deficiency; hemophilia, or other coagulation disorders; infection; shock; blood loss due to trauma, burns, and surgery; immune disorders; hepatitis, tetanus or rabies exposureâ€

The company I work for is one of many that process the plasma.  Clicky 

(I donate blood from time to time, but there is not a Plasma Collection Center near us so I have never done that)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I would donate, sell, give for profit, whatever you call it, but I was told I couldn't because I've had cancer. I think I have to be cancer free for ten years or more to do so.

I do, however, have a part-time job where I contract counseling services to another county's probation department and conduct their sex offender treatment for them. I use that money for camping trips and other things.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Did it once in College. Became very lightheaded during the procedure and nearly passed out afterwards. Had to sit in the place for half an hour eating crackers and sipping a 7up. ugh.

-CC


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

mswalt said:


> I would donate, sell, give for profit, whatever you call it, but I was told I couldn't because I've had cancer. I think I have to be cancer free for ten years or more to do so.
> 
> I do, however, have a part-time job where I contract counseling services to another county's probation department and conduct their sex offender treatment for them. I use that money for camping trips and other things.
> 
> Mark


Metabolic Disorders disqualify you from donating blood or plasma , too.

Map Guy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

They actually pay you to donate









In Canada - you get free coffee, juice and some cookies but no $$$$$

You can only donate once every 3 months

Thor


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Thor, Are you sure that's plasma or is that for donating blood?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

There are some drugs that keep you from donating too. Don't know all of them. I'm on Coumadin, and I never asked, but am assuming that someone needing a transfusion, would not need a blood thinner.


----------

